# Auf Verzauberer umsteigen



## RedDevil96 (8. November 2010)

Hey Buffed User ...

Habe mich entschieden mein Kräutern aufzugeben und Verzauberer zu lernen.

Meine anderer Beruf ist Schneider , und Kräuterer war nur ein Farmberuf den ich zum gold machen gewählt hatte ...
Jetzt die frage , wenn ich jetzt Verzauberer bei 0 anfange , wie viel kostet es mich etwa wenn ich es auf fullskill bringen will (ja , ich weiß , ist natürlich auch serverabhängig was das Thema AH angeht.)


----------



## KInstinct (8. November 2010)

Wenn du überhaupt genug Mats aus dem AH bekommst! Stell dich mal eher darauf ein Ini's zu gehen um dir grüne und blaue Gegenstände zum Entzaubern zu besorgen.


----------



## Potpotom (8. November 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Server ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit... Preise jenseits von gut und böse um damit zu skillen.

Inis durchrushen, entzaubern und dann hast es lediglich mit etwas Zeiteinsatz.


----------



## Shadria (8. November 2010)

1. Es gibt extra ein Forum für Verzauberkunst

2. Eine Einkaufsliste für die Mats von Skill 0-450 findest du hier: www.wowberufeguide.de/verzauberkunst-guide

Auf der Seite alle Mats zusammenschreiben.... gucken was die bei dir auf dem Server im AH kosten... schon hast du eine relativ genaue Angabe was dich das hochskillen kosten würde, falls du selbst an keine Materialien durch entzaubern kommst.

Es ist immer sehr serverabhängig, da die Preise teilw. stark schwanken von Server zu Server. Von daher bist du wohl wirklich am besten beraten das selbst mal durchzurechnen, auch wenn es ein bißchen "Arbeit" ist...


----------



## Freakypriest (8. November 2010)

Auf Azshara habe ich auch VZ von 0-450 nur über das AH gelevelt, es hat mich ca 8000g gekostet.


----------



## emzadi (8. November 2010)

Ui das kann - wenn du gar keine mats hast - ein teurer spass werden. hatte mal mit einem char auch mein bergbau zugunsten vz aufgegeben und die meisten mats direkt gekauft.
wenn in etwa wissen willst was an mats brauchst:
1 x Kupferrute
 1 x Geringe Magieessenz
 1 x Runenverzierte Kupferrute (habt ihr bereits)
 1 x Silberrute
 10 x Einfaches Holz
 13 x Große Magieessenz
 19 x Geringe Astralessenz
 40 x Seelenstaub 
 200 x Seltsamer Staub
1 x Runenverzierte Silberrute (habt ihr bereits)
 1 x Goldrute
 1 x Echtsilberrute
 1 x Schwarze Perle
 1 x Schillernde Perle
 2 x Große Astralessenz
 6 x Große Mystikeressenz
 21 x Seelenstaub
 29 x Geringe Mystikeressenz
 77 x Visionenstaub
5 x Große Netheressenz
 10 x Kristallphiole
 10 x Geringe Netheressenz
 15 x Geringe ewige Essenz
 20 x Lila Lotus
 80 x Visionenstaub
 185-215 x Traumstaub
1 x Runenverzierte Echtsilberrute (habt ihr bereits)
 1 x Arkanitrute
 1 x Teufelseisenrute
 1 x Adamantitrute
 1 x Goldene Perle
 1 x Urmacht
 8 x Großer glänzender Splitter
 8 x Große ewige Essenz
 10 x Illusionsstaub
 13 x Große Prismasplitter
 10 x Geringe kosmische Essenz
 20 x Geringe Planaressenz
 24 x Große Planaressenz
 10-14 x Alptraumranke
 10-14 x Magieerfüllte Phiole
 298-320 x Arkaner Staub
1 x Runenverzierte Adamantitrute (habt ihr bereits)
 1 x Eterniumrute
 1 x Titanrute
 10 x Kristallisiertes Wasser (1x Äonenwasser)
 18 x Traumsplitter
 30 x Geringe kosmische Essenz
 35 x Große kosmische Essenz
 100 x Äonenerde
 750 x Schleierstaub
 5-18 x Tiefenkristall

Hab das mal aus einer Seite übernommen, die ich für Berufe in wow immer genutzt habe. Also so in etwa entsprechen die Zahlen dessen was du an Mats brauchen wirst um skill 450 zu bekommen.

greets


----------



## palakunde (8. November 2010)

hi, habe vz ebenfalls mal nach geskillt, anfang wotlk. Kann dir nur nen tipp geben. Renn inis ohne ende, loote alles was glänzt. Die stoffe verarbeitest direkt zum entzaubern, die blauen und grünen items klein machen, pergamente oder nen gegenstand zum verzaubern suchen/behalten/besorgen und go


----------



## RedDevil96 (8. November 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt extra ein Forum für Verzauberkunst



Verdammt , stimmt ... Irgendwie nicht dran gedacht ...

Aber danke für die Tipps ... Wenn ich so die Mats dafür sehe wird ein ja schwindelig xD


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2010)

'Ich verkaufe ganz gut Kupferruten im AH für 10g das Stück


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2010)

Schweineteuer...aber extremst...hm...also ich hab meine Vz auch erst jetzt geskillt, mit den Mats (Drops + Waren aus Verarbeitungsberufen) von 4 (!!!!!!) Twinks die ich auf 80 gelevelt habe und bin jetzt grade mal bei 415, ich will aber aktuell nicht allzuviel Gold für die Mats ausgeben (und ab Nordend würden die Mats extrem viel kosten, daher würde ich da eher auf VZ-Gesuche im Handelschannel reagieren als oder zumindest die Vzs auf Rollen zu wirken um wenigstens ein bißchen Gold zurückzuerhalten). Kaufst du alles, mal vorrausgesetzt es ist alles im Ah erhältlich, rechne ich, je nach Server und -besiedelung, mit Ausgaben zwischen 8500 und 15k um von 0 auf 450 (460 für B11) zu kommen. VZ ist so ziemlich der teuerste Beruf den man wählen kann um ihn im Nachhinein zu skillen.


----------



## KIjinn (8. November 2010)

Nicht kaufen sondern farmen ist viel effektiver. 8h und du bist auf 450 deine überschüsse verkaufst du an ah dummis und ab 300 jede verzauberung auf pergamente hauen. dann bist reich und glücklich.


----------



## Cassiopheia (8. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Schweineteuer...aber extremst...hm...also ich hab meine Vz auch erst jetzt geskillt, mit den Mats (Drops + Waren aus Verarbeitungsberufen) von 4 (!!!!!!) Twinks die ich auf 80 gelevelt habe und bin jetzt grade mal bei 415



mir total unverständlich, mir haben die mats von meinem damals einzigen char gereicht. ich hab nichts im AH gekauft (hätte ich auch nicht gekonnt), außer zusätzlich benötige mats für die jeweiligen Ruten!! ganz normal neben dem leveln (war aber auch in einigen instanzen damals).

Wer's nachskillen will und wem Gold egal ist.. ab ins AH geht am schnellsten.. auch wenn es nicht alles geben wird.
Ansonsten, ab in die Inis und alles Dissen.. nebenbei droppen auch noch paar Sachen die sich zu Gold machen lassen. Auch praktisch wenn einem vllt noch Dungeons für die Erfolge fehlen. Ansonsten fällt auch einiges beim Meister der Lehren ab. Sinnvolle Rezepte schön auf Pergament verzaubern, bringt auch nochmal Gold. Aber lohnt sich bei Weitem nicht alles für!


----------



## Snagard (8. November 2010)

geh die alten inis abfarmen ! 
da kriegste massenweiße grünes zeug loht sich recht gut und is billiger bis aufn zeitaufwand
des geld von den mobs kriegste eh noch dazu ^^ (+ evtls n paar achievs)


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2010)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> mir total unverständlich, mir haben die mats von meinem damals einzigen char gereicht. ich hab nichts im AH gekauft (hätte ich auch nicht gekonnt), außer zusätzlich benötige mats für die jeweiligen Ruten!! ganz normal neben dem leveln (w*ar aber auch in einigen instanzen damals*).



Genau das ist es, ich war mit jedem der Chars genau 1x in jeder Ini, habe normal mit den anderen darum gewürfelt und daher nicht alle bekommen und was man noch hinzufügen muss, ich hab eben VZ erst im Nachhinein geskillt und daher die nicht benötigten Questitems nicht mehr zur Verfügung gehabt und von den Twinks kann man sie ja nicht schicken, da BoP. Die Mats bis Level 60 waren ja kein problem auch bis Level 70 gingen noch halbwegs...aber in Nordend und den relativ hohen Kosten, vor allem an Schleierstaub...wobei mein VZ eben auch nicht mein Main ist und daher nicht so häufig in raids und Dungeons zu finden ist.


----------



## Jasrik (8. November 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> Meine anderer Beruf ist Schneider



Stoffe farmen, grüne Items herstellen und zerlegen.


----------



## Freakypriest (8. November 2010)

Mich wunderts das es auf vielen Servern mit den Wotlk mats teuer wird.
Bei uns Illusionstaub/Arkaner staub 30-50g das stack
Grosse ewige essenz/Planaressenz 10-18g das stück.

Dagegen nur für 18g stack Schleierstaub und ca 12g eine grosse Kosmische Essenz.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2010)

Meine Frau hat auch nachträglich von Bergbau auf Verzauberin umgeskillt und soooo pervers teuer wie manche hier tun, war es mit Sicherheit nicht. Gut, ich habe sie oft unterstützt, da ich eh viel unterwegs in älteren Instanzen/ Raids bin, aber ungeachtet dessen: Ich schätze mal, dass es nicht mehr als 5.000 Gold kosten sollte, so Du Dir denn nicht zu fein bist auch ein wenig selbst zu farmen und nicht NUR im AH die sauer verdiente Kohle ausgibst.

Zudem hast Du mit Schneider doch noch den perfekten "Ergänzungsberuf"... die Stoffe, die zusätzlich in den Instanzen droppen (sei es nun Magie-, Nether- oder sonstiger Stoff) kannst Du doch in Ausrüstung nähen und diese dann entzaubern, was hier und da noch das eine oder andere Pünktchen bringen sollte. Also ich würde sagen, dass Schmied wesentlich aufwendiger und teurer ist (oder von mir aus noch Ingi) - als Verzauberer fallen Dir die Mats in den Instanzen ja geradezu automatisch in den Schoß.



Freakypriest schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das es auf vielen Servern mit den Wotlk mats teuer wird.
> Bei uns Illusionstaub/Arkaner staub 30-50g das stack
> Grosse ewige essenz/Planaressenz 10-18g das stück.
> 
> Dagegen nur für 18g stack Schleierstaub und ca 12g eine grosse Kosmische Essenz.


Ich schätze mal das liegt daran, dass viele ja nach wie vor die WotLK-Inis abfarmen, grad jetzt für die Gerechtigkeitspunkte. Und durch den netten Entzauberungs-Button hat ja Hinz und Kunz die Chance, an die Mats zu kommen. BC-Inis z.B. werden ja natürlich weit seltener besucht, also sind auch die Mats automatisch seltener (und damit auch teurer).

Ich erinnere mich noch als ich frisch 80 war, da bekam ich in Naxx 25 einen neuen 2H-Kolben und musste Massaker drauf zaubern, weil ich mir die 10 Tiefenkristalle (zu der Zeit einer je 120 Gold im AH) nicht leisten konnte. Was kosten die heute im Vergleich? Gutes Beispiel, denk ich...


----------



## Maine- (8. November 2010)

ich würde dir vorschlagen mach inis und entzauber das ganze grüne zeug^^ inis sind 1 schnell durch und 2tens sammel dir 1-4 lowies die dir das grüne zeug aufsammeln und am ende der instanz geben


----------



## Comp4ny (8. November 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> 2. Eine Einkaufsliste für die Mats von Skill 0-450 findest du hier: www.wowberufeguide.de/verzauberkunst-guide



Tolle "Kaufe-Gold"-Werbung.
Zitat von der Seite" Und damit ihr genug Gold für das Hochskillen habt, könnt ihr jederzeit sicher und günstig WoW Gold kaufen und direkt an euren Charakter schicken lassen."

Soso...


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Tolle "Kaufe-Gold"-Werbung.
> Zitat von der Seite" Und damit ihr genug Gold für das Hochskillen habt, könnt ihr jederzeit sicher und günstig WoW Gold kaufen und direkt an euren Charakter schicken lassen."
> 
> Soso...


Na mein Gott, wenn Du da drauf klickst und das Angebot nutzt ist das doch Dein Problem. Die Auflistungen/ Skillguides jedenfalls suchen meines Wissens nach ihresgleichen. Aber wenn Dir das absolut zuwider ist kannst Du es ignorieren und auf Deine Weise skillen. Dann erschließt sich mir aber der Sinn nicht, einen Thread an die Community zu erstellen...


----------



## Imonaboat (8. November 2010)

Etwa 3k gezahlt bis auf 410, danach Rnd instanzen und dort halt die sachen abgreifen für mats


----------



## Esda (8. November 2010)

Ich habs vor rund einem halben Jahr hochgezogen und bin mit ~1000 Gold davon gekommen. Ich hab aber auch selbst in Innis gefarmt, mit meinem Schneider den gefunden Stoff vernäht&gedisst und die übriggebliebenen Mats mit etwas Glück vertickt.
Die Anfangsinnis und -mats waren nicht das Problem, sondern eher die um lvl 60 rum. Die Mats waren bei uns auf dem Server verdammt teuer. 
Zum Glück hab ich zu der Zeit zwei Kumpels aus der Gilde durch die Innis gezogen, die dann brav und fleißig die gekillten Mobs geplündert haben *go forth, my Minions!* 

Ich hab dazu
http://www.wow-profe...ting-guide.html
benutzt.
(und Werbung sehe ich dank adblock nicht... kann also sein, dass da ein Goldseller wirbt)


----------



## Cruzia (8. November 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung ahbe b ist du auch Schneider?

Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle noch sovile wie möglich herstellen und entzaubern, das ist bei weitem günstiger als das AH zu befarmen.


----------



## Shelung (8. November 2010)

Man ich muss einer genie im handeln sein... naja in wow xD


Bei mir ist nun wirklich nichts günstig aber ich ahbe lederverarbeitung von 1-knapp 450 für ca 1k gold gelvlt. Der raptor aus hdw bringts voll alls lowie^^

Und ingi von 1-450 für 2k gold max.

Abzuüglich späßen die ich zwichendurch gebaut habe und absolut sinnlos zum skillen waren.


Allerdings geht das noch günstiger man muss nur geduld besitzen(habe ich nicht) und vor allem mit den *menschen* sprechen.
Es gibt sooo oft leute die die auf der bank alte mats haben und die für einen groschen verkaufen oder es verschenken.


----------

